# How how is the "Master Grooming Tools" brand for shears?



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

*How good is the "Master Grooming Tools" brand for shears?*

I see PetEdge.com is having a sale on Master Grooming Tools shears. I dont even have my spoo pup yet but hate to pass up a 30% off sale if I'll need shears soon anyway. Is that a good brand? I have average size hands so is it ok to buy shears without holding them first or is that a bad idea?

And I dont know the advantages/disadvantages of offset shears.

Any help is appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Good question! I am waiting for the answer too, 'cause i have the same question here!

How can we buy some shears without knowing anything in the grooming of a poodle, 'cause actually, we are first-time poodle owner? So much brands and anything... I must go see a groomer quickly!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never used this brand, however it looks a bit cheap. I guess that you could get a couple pairs to try your hand at scissoring and get more comfortable with it, that way if you drop or damage them it won't be too big of a deal. I would recommend getting something a it better in the long run though. Most of my go to scissors for work are in the $60-$80 range. They work fine, and I don't freak out when I drop them.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

most of the mgt products are crap I've bought a few different things of theirs and have been very disappointed, my advice don't waste your money.

If you can't go somewhere that sells them to actually try them in your hand I'd be inclined to go for something like these

Geib Gator Straight Shears 8 1/2" | PetEdge.com

they're a good middle of the road starter pair.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, Anntig. I see they dont have offset finger holes (probably not the correct term lol). Is that what you prefer? I dont know what the advantages/disadvantages are of offset.

Other brands Ive seen called "very good" are Resco, Oster, Yento, Gripsoft, Millers Forge, Mr. Groom, Miracle Coat, and Safari. Anyone agree, disagree, or have comments?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> I see PetEdge.com is having a sale on Master Grooming Tools shears. I dont even have my spoo pup yet but hate to pass up a 30% off sale if I'll need shears soon anyway. Is that a good brand? I have average size hands so is it ok to buy shears without holding them first or is that a bad idea?
> 
> And I dont know the advantages/disadvantages of offset shears.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. :smile:


I have 2 sets of Master Grooming Tools shears and I am very pleased with them. I find them to be higher quality than other shears in a similar price range. I had Fromm shears before and hated them. The Fromm shears feel cheap and don't stay sharp as long.

I have the "rainbow" set and the stainless steel swivel thumb set. I use the rainbow set on dirty dogs and I'm surprised how long they stay sharp.

I am guessing I would be very happy with other shears on the market, but I cannot justify $300 for a single pair of shears!

FWIW, I stay away from most of the MGT combs and brushes. With a few exeptions that I love. The rainbow combs are nice - will last forever! The aluminum "poodle" comb bends. I can use it for daily combing, but not it I procrastinate all week and am combing out baby cords. I am happy with the bamboo slicker - but I love a cheaper one I got at Kmart more. I could go on, but you were asking about shears so I'll stop now. :blush:


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> I've never used this brand, however it looks a bit cheap. I guess that you could get a couple pairs to try your hand at scissoring and get more comfortable with it, that way if you drop or damage them it won't be too big of a deal. I would recommend getting something a it better in the long run though. Most of my go to scissors for work are in the $60-$80 range. They work fine, and I don't freak out when I drop them.


I drop my stuff a lot too! Another reason why I don't get shears over $100. (OK, make that $80). I use a big foam mat that saves me from most of the damage. But they don't always land on the mat!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Tortoise. 
I plan to get a Chris Christensen poodle comb and pin brush. I hoped to get them yesterday at the dog show I went to, but no vender there sold them. Ah well..

I see lots of different shears for sale, but dont know what to get..


----------

